# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  كل شيئ عن اربد

## mylife079

إربد هي مدينة في شمال الأردن و هي مركز محافظة اربد،وتعد ثاني أكبر مدن الأردن بعد العاصمة عمان و كان اسمها قديما أرابيلا. تقع إربد على بعد حوالي 80 كم شمال العاصمة الأردنية عمّان و قد كانت تاريخيا تتبع منطقة سهل دوران الممتدة من جنوب سوريا إلى شمال الأردن. في تلك المنطقة العديد من المناطق الأثرية كأم قيس و بيت راس و ديون و طبقة فحل و تحيط بها السهول الزراعية الخصبة من جهاتها الشمالية و الشرقية و الجنوبية، و التي سميت قديماً بالأقحوان نسبة إلى زهرة الأقحوان فيها، كما أن المدينة تضم جامعة اليرموك و جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيابالإضافة إلى جامعتين خاصتين وهما جامعة جدارا وجامعة اربد الأهلية. عدد سكان المدينة حوالي مليون نسمة و العدد بإضافة ضواحيها و القرى المجاورة يناهز المليون وربع. وتقدر مساحة المدينة مع ضواحيها 160 كيلو متر. ويوجد في اربد شارع تكثر فيه مقاهي الانترنت وهو شارع الجامعة (شارع شفيق إرشيدات)، وتعد اربد العاصمة الثقافية للأردن ويوجد فيها مكتبة تعد من كبريات المكتبات في الشرق الأوسط وهي المكتبة الحسينية في جامعة اليرموك. موقع إربد في الأردن 


تاريخ
وجدت آثار في إربد تعود إلى حوالي 5000 ق.م. للحضارات الآدومية و للغساسنة و الجماعات العربية الجنوبية ،واهم ما يميز اربد عن باقي المدن تاريخيا تلها الأثري والذي بناه الإنسان من الصخر والحجارة منذ ألاف السنين وهوا موجود إلى ألان شاهدا على تاريخها ويرتفع تل اربد الأثري نحو ستين مترا, و وجدت آثار إغريقية و رومانية و إسلامية، و نشأت في المنطقة المدن الإغريقية الرومانية مثل إربد "Arabella" و بيت رأس "Capitolias"، و الحصن "Dion"، و أم قيس "Gadara"، و طبقة فحل "Pella"، و قويلبة "Abello" ،و الأشرفية "Al_ashrafyah" . انتشرت فيها المسيحية منذ القرنين الثاني و الثالث الميلاديين و قد أسس الغساسنة دولتهم في شمال الأردن في منطقة اربد و الجولان و سهول حوران.
عاصرت إربد دول الآدوميين و العمونيين، و ظهرت أهميتها في العصر الهلنستي. و في صدر الإسلام تمكن القائد الإسلامي شرحبيل بن حسنة من ضمها سنة 13هـ 634م، حيث سيطر على إربد و بيت رأس و أم قيس، كما ضم أبو عبيدة عامر بن الجراح طبقة فحل، و تمكن خالد بن الوليد في معركة اليرموك من التغلب على الرومان سنة 636م/15هـ منهيا الوجود الروماني هناك. و في فترة حكم المماليك كانت تابعة لنيابة دمشق.
في إربد العديد من مقامات صحابة محمد بن عبد الله و العديد من المساجد و الصروح الدينية، كمسجد سحم الأموي، و مسجد حبراص المملوكي، و مسجد إربد المملوكي و السرايا العثماني المعروف باسم السجن القديم.



بعض طبوغرافية المنطقة
تمتاز منطقة إربد بسهولها الخصبة و بكثرة الوديان مثل ، وادي الريان -وادي اليابس- : قرب صما،وادي الصريح ، وادي دلبان :قرب بيت يافا،وادي الجرون : قرب المزار ، وادي الموت : قرب سموع. و وادي الغفر: وهو مشهور لدى أهالي اربد ويقع غرب أربد وغرب حي الطوال وحي التركمان مباشرةوشرق قرى كفريوبا و زحر.

قرى اربد


إن مدينة اربد تحتوي على قرى عديدة جدا وهي ما أعطت اربد موقعا مميزا بين المدن الأردنية.وتعد من أكثر المدن في العالم التي يوجد حولها عدد كبير من القرى ويقدروا تقريبا بخمسمائة قرية ومنهم:


- قميم - دوقره -بيت راس -المغير -مرو -تقبل -سال -حكما -بشرى -الصريح -حوارة -ايدون -زبدة فركوح -كفريوبا -ناطفه -بيت يافا -سوم -ججين -زحر -جمحه -كفر رحتا -الحصن -النعيمه -شطنا -كتم -هام -اصعره -فوعره -حور -ام الجدايل -مخيم الحصن -الوصفيه -ناحية حريما -حريما -خرجا -الخريبه -ابو اللوقس -القصفه -السيله -كفراسد -الخراج -قم, -كفرعان -صيدور -حوفا الوسطيه -خربة مرشد -دير السعنة -الطيبه -صما -مندح -زبده الوسطيه -مخربا -ابسرابو علي -المزارالشماليه -ديريوسف -جحفيه -حبكا -صمد -ارحابا -زوبيا -عنبه -حوفا المزار -الابراهيميه (سراس) -الزعتره -كفرجايز -ديرأبي سعيد -سموع -زمال -الصوان -جنين الصفا -السمط -كفرالماء -ارخيم -مرحبا -جفين -تبنه -الاشرفيه -ابوالقين -كفر راكب -بيت ايدس -جديتا -كفر عوان -كفر ابيل -الطنطور -خربةالحاوي -الرهوه -الرقه -اسكايين -البعله -النهير -الخارجه -الرفاعيه -قلاع الصوافي -سما الروسان -ام قيس مدينة أثرية - برشتا - حاتم -حرثا -يبلا -الرفيد -حبراص -كفرسوم -سحم -ابدر -عقربا -المخيبه الفوقا -المخيبه التحتا -ملكا -المنصوره -اليرموك -مزيريب -دار الباشا -عزريت -سيفن -سمر -العشه -الرمثا -الطره -الذنيبه -الشجره -عمراوه -البويضه -الشونه الشماليه -العدسيه -الباقوره -المنشيه -جسر الشيخ حسين -وقاص -المشارع -السبيره -كركمه -كريمه -البلاونه -الزماليه -وادي اليابس -المرزه -السخنه -ابو سيدو -سيل الحمه -ابو هبيل -القرن -ابو فلاح -طبقة فحل -هجيجه -سليخات -الفضيين




اقتصاديا
تعتبر الأنشط زراعيا في الأردن ، فتنتج الحمضيات و الزيتون و الحبوب ، بالإضافة إلى إنتاج عسل النحل والثروة الحيوانية. كما توجد فيها محلات تجارية كثيرة جدا مما يجعلها من المدن السباقة في جميع المجالات. وتعتمد الآن على الموارد البشرية فقط وخاصة فئة المتعلمين, وقل كثير النشاط الزراعي من قلة المياه والتوسع العمراني






الأسواق
تمتاز اربد بالاسواق التجارية على النمط القديم حيث تنحصر معظم المحلات التجارية بشارع فلسطين وشارع الجامعة وشارع السينما،تفتقر إلى ماركات الملابس والالكترونيات والعطور العالميةbrand بل على بعض الوكلاء غير الرسميين من مختارات محدودة تتناسب مع الدخل المتواضع لمعظم القاطنين بالمدينة والقرى ، تشهد فترة النهار اكتظاظ تسوقي بسبب القادمين من القرى ويتقلص هذا مع فترات المساء. ويجد فيها عدد من المحلات التجارية مثل \اربد مول\ و\اليرموك مول\ ، معظم المحلات التجارية كالملابس تعتمد على البضاعة المحلية والسورية والصينية ،ومن جديد فوتح فيها محلات لماركات عالمية مثل اديداس ,كما يوجد فيها عدد من المطاعم الاميركية مثل مطاعم \مكدنالد\وبوبايز\وبتزاهات\وبرجر كينج\وركيورز\ وغيرها, تفتقر إربد لوجود أي فندق دولي متعدد الجنسيات بل بضع فنادق متوسطة المستوى،فيها سوق مركزي للخضار وأسواق للبضاعة المستعملة ، وسوق للمواشي وأخر للطيور.


المجمع التجاري سيفوي وما حوله


مستشفيات


بعض مستشفيات المحافظة :
مستشفى الاميره بسمه
مستشفى الأميرة بسمة (حكومي) 
مستشفى الأمير راشد بن الحسن في إيدون (عسكري) 
مستشفى الأميرة بديعة (حكومي) 
مستشفى الأميرة رحمة (حكومي) 
مستشفى الملك المؤسس عبدالله الأول في الرمثا (حكومي) 
مستشفى اليرموك في بني كنانة (حكومي) 
مستشفى اربد التخصصي (خصوصي) 
مستشفى اربد الإسلامي (خصوصي) 
مستشفى القواسمي التخصصي (خصوصي) 


مستشفى الاميرة بسمة
مستشفى الملك عبدلله



نمط الحياة
يعرف نمط الحياة فيها بالريفي الصرف مع دمج البدوية قليلا فمعظم سكانها اليوم هم من الأرياف أو أصولهم منها بمعنى أنها قرية كبيرة ممتدة، مع تطور في الخدمات كما أن اللكنة(اللهجة) المستخدمة فيها هي لهجة شمال الأردن الريفي بالإضافة إلى اللهجة الأردنية الحديثة القريبة إلى الفلسطينية.


العشائر
تمتاز إربد بحضورها العشائري منها:


لواء قصبه اربد و من عشائر اللواء: التلول و السكران و كريزم و الحتامله و خريس و حجازي و الشرايري و عبندة و الدلقموني و شوتر و أبورجيع و أبوسالم و الشرع و الجمل و ارشيدات و الجيزاوي و المارديني و الكوفحي و البصول و بني هاني و البطاينه و طبيشات و الصباحين و العطار و الحوراني و كنعان و العبابنه و الطعاني و الغرايبه و الشطناوي والرواشدة و الحموري و يارد و حداد والخوري و رزق. 
لواء الطيبة ومن عشائر اللواء الهياجنه و العلاونه و المقابله و القرعان و الخضيرات و العزام. 
لواء الرمثا و من عشائر اللواء الخطيب و الزعبيه و الربابعةو الدرابسة و الوردات والرواشدة و الذيابات و المخادمه و الخزاعله و البشابشه و السخني والعواقلة و الصقار وغيرها. 
لواء بني عبيد و من عشائر اللواء العثامنه و النصيرات و أبوعاشور و أبودلو و الجراح و المغايره و الوقفي و الابداحية و الخصاونه و الناصر و الحمود و الهنداوي و الحتامله و الشياب و الدويري و الابراهيم و الصمادي و الشطناوي و المريان و طلفاح و الريحاني والنمري و حداد وطاشمان والفانك. 
لواء بني كنانه و من عشائر اللواء العبيدات و الزعبي و الحجات والطوالبة و الملكاوي و العودات و الروسان والمقابله والسخني و الدقامسة . 
لواء الاغوار و من عشائر اللواء الغزاوي و البشتاوي. 
لواء المزار الشمالي و من عشائر اللواء الدرادكــه و الجراح و الشرمان و العمري والبدور. 
لواء الكورة و من عشائر اللواء: عشيرة بني ملحم وهي من أكبر عشائر بلدة جديتا 
 و الشريدة و المقدادي وهي من العشائر التي يعود نسبها للصحابي الجليل المقداد بن عمرو و بني حمد و بني خلف و بني يونس و بني ياسين و بني عمر و بني عبدالرحمن و الربابعة والمستريحي القادري في جنين الصفا. 
لواء الوسطيه و من عشائر اللواء الرواشدة و العزام و المهيدات و العمري والمقابله. 


الأكلات الشعبية
ومن الأكلات الشعبية في محافظة إربد: المنسف و المكمورة و المطابق والجعاجيل (الكعاكيل) كما تشتهر ب قلاية البندوره و المجدره وتتشارك بعض المحافطات الأردنية أو جميعها أحيانا بنفس الأكلات الشعبية.


النوادي الرياضية
النادي العربي كانت مدينة إربد عبارة عن قرية صغيره يمكن معرفة ما يجري فيها لكل من يسكنها دلالة على صغر حجمها وقلة عدد سكانها بعكس ما هي عليه ألان وكان أبناؤها يجتمعون لقضاء أوقاتهم بعد الدوام والعمل الشاق وذلك في المقهى الوحيد في ذلك الوقت وفي ذلك الوقت اجتمع مجموعة من الشباب ممن كانوا يهوون الموسيقى والتمثيل وأخذت تراودهم أفكار تأسيس ناد لصقل هواياتهم إلى إن اتفقوا على تأسيس نادي التمثيل والموسيقى وكان ذلك عام 1945 ومقره غرفة في عمارة مرزوقة في شارع السينما وفي عام 1948 وبعد حصول نكبة فلسطين قدموا هؤلاء الشباب رواية مسرحية اسمها الشموع المحترقة خصص ريعها للاجئين الفلسطينيين وعرضت هذه المسرحية في مدينة عمان وإربد وبعد ذلك أي في نفس العام اجتمع هؤلاء الشباب وقرروا تغيير اسم النادي إلى النادي العربي وذلك لانتمائهم لعروبتهم وانتخب الصيدلي خليل الجباصيني كاول رئيس للنادي العربي وبعدها انتقل النادي إلى عمارة يارد في عام 1950 وانتخب الدكتور رضوان الهنداوي رئيسا للنادي حتى عام 1965 وبقي النادي في عمارة يارد حتى عام 1978 عندما منحت بلدية اربد مشكورة قطعة ارض للنادي في شارع شفيق ارشيدات مستنبت اربد والذي عرف فيما بعد بشارع الجامعة
استثمرت قطعة الارض وتم اقامة مقر حديث للنادي وكذلك محلات ومخازن تجارية كان مردودها دعما لمسيرة النادي العربي.
ومن الأندية الرياضية نادي الحسين اربد
مجمع النادي العربي

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## نقاء الروح

بشكرك كتير على الموضوع المتكامل والمميز 
انا كتير بحب اربد وهواها غير 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا كثير يا محمد على الموضوع المميز

----------


## عاشق الحصن

بحب ازيد انه اربد دخلت موسوعة جينيس للارقام القياسيه مرتين 
1- اطول شارع انترنت في العالم وهو شارع الجامعة
2- اكثر مدينة يوجد بها عدد قرى

وهاي بعض الصور لاربد

----------


## down to you

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
ع راسي :Icon31:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور جميعاً

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

يسلمو

----------


## renah

:Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (51): على راسي اربد وناسهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههها

----------


## mylife079

*شكرًا على المرور*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

لواء الكورة و من عشائر اللواء: الشريدة و المقدادي وهي من العشائر التي يعود نسبها للصحابي الجليل المقداد بن عمرو و بني حمد و بني خلف و بني يونس و بني ياسين و بني عمر و بني عبدالرحمن و الربابعة والمستريحي القادري في جنين الصفا. 
لواء الوسطيه و من عشائر اللواء الرواشدة و العزام و المهيدات و العمري والمقابله.

نسيت تكتب ::بني ملحم 

انا زعلان هههههههه

يسلمووووووووووووو الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## شذى البنفسج

-كفرسوم -

 :SnipeR (8):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
 بيت يافا  :Eh S(7): 


*بيت يافا* قرية أردنية تقع في شمال البلاد وهي من ضمن محافظة اربد وتقع على ارتفاع 700 متر عن سطح البحر وعلى بعد 10كم من مدينة إربد وتشرف المنطقة على سهل حوران من الشمال ومن الشمال الغربي كفر يوبا، ومن الجنوب دير يوسف و كفركيفياودير السعنةوغور الأردن من الغرب، كما تطل على مدن شمال فلسطين مثل حيفاوالناصرة. يتجاوز عدد سكان بيت يافا 10000 نسمة - حسب إحصاء 2006 [1].
بلدية بيت يافا من أعمال بلدية إربد وتعتبر نقطة الوصل بين لوائي الطيبةوالكورة ومركز المدينة في إربد وذلك بشارع سريع يطالب أهالي مدينة بيت يافا بإخراجه إلى حدودها الخارجية درءا لمخاطره.[2]
وتعتبر البلدة منطقة سياحية ذات إطلالة خضراء في الربيع وطقس معتدل يدعو الكثيرين للتنزه في مناطقها خاصة المناطق المحاذية لطريق البترول، وفيها أسواق تجارية ومحلات خلوي وخدمات انترنت. تشتهر بيت يافا بالزراعة يقع في واديها مشتل ضخم يعرف بوادي دلبان يعتبر أشهر منطقة في الأردن تنبت فيه الشومر، وتشتهر بزراعة الزيتونواللوزيات كما يزرع فيها القثاءوالشماموالبندورة على نطاق ضيق. ويحيط بالبلدة الأحراش أهمها حرش قبر دينار وحرش برصينيا.

تعد بلده بيت يافا أكثر قرى إربد من حيث التعليم حيث معظم أبناءها وبناتها من حمله البكالوريوس والماجستير وفيها الكثير من حملة شهادة الدكتوراه في كافة التخصصات. وفيها ناد رياضي يحمل اسمها [3]
يقال أن الرومان سكنوها ومن الدلائل على ذلك وجود بعض المعالم التي تأخذ الطابع القديم في بنائها مثل عراق سارة ومغارة عتبا وتل طريق البترول وتل الشومر....
الصبح وهي اكبر عشائر بيت يافا البطاح الخمايسة المناصرة الشدوح الشقيرات السوالمة القسايمة الخطايبة الدللالعة بني خلف بني عواد الدولات الطعمات الطوارشه
يعمل معظم ابنائها اليوم، في قوات الجيش العربي الأردني و الامن العام و قوات الدرك و في وظائف حكومية مختلفة،اساتدة جامعات واطباء ومهندسين وتمتاز بيت يافا بزراعة الزيتون وفيها معصرة جديدة.
وفيها محال تجارية كبيرة و مكتبة رياض الصالحين


المصدر : وكيبيديا  :SnipeR (39): 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> بيت يافا 
> 
> 
> *بيت يافا* قرية أردنية تقع في شمال البلاد وهي من ضمن محافظة اربد وتقع على ارتفاع 700 متر عن سطح البحر وعلى بعد 10كم من مدينة إربد وتشرف المنطقة على سهل حوران من الشمال ومن الشمال الغربي كفر يوبا، ومن الجنوب دير يوسف و كفركيفياودير السعنةوغور الأردن من الغرب، كما تطل على مدن شمال فلسطين مثل حيفاوالناصرة. يتجاوز عدد سكان بيت يافا 10000 نسمة - حسب إحصاء 2006 [1].
> بلدية بيت يافا من أعمال بلدية إربد وتعتبر نقطة الوصل بين لوائي الطيبةوالكورة ومركز المدينة في إربد وذلك بشارع سريع يطالب أهالي مدينة بيت يافا بإخراجه إلى حدودها الخارجية درءا لمخاطره.[2]
> وتعتبر البلدة منطقة سياحية ذات إطلالة خضراء في الربيع وطقس معتدل يدعو الكثيرين للتنزه في مناطقها خاصة المناطق المحاذية لطريق البترول، وفيها أسواق تجارية ومحلات خلوي وخدمات انترنت. تشتهر بيت يافا بالزراعة يقع في واديها مشتل ضخم يعرف بوادي دلبان يعتبر أشهر منطقة في الأردن تنبت فيه الشومر، وتشتهر بزراعة الزيتونواللوزيات كما يزرع فيها القثاءوالشماموالبندورة على نطاق ضيق. ويحيط بالبلدة الأحراش أهمها حرش قبر دينار وحرش برصينيا.
> 
> تعد بلده بيت يافا أكثر قرى إربد من حيث التعليم حيث معظم أبناءها وبناتها من حمله البكالوريوس والماجستير وفيها الكثير من حملة شهادة الدكتوراه في كافة التخصصات. وفيها ناد رياضي يحمل اسمها [3]
> ...


بيت يافا  :31d13c231e:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله بيت يافا  على راسي 

لانه فيها ناس بحبهم وبعزهم كثير كثير 

 :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (62): 
كل شي عن اربد والاردن كثير حلو

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

happy life in Irbid



مسجد حارتنا.... :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar: 

يسلموووو ع الموضوع

----------


## mylife079

*شكرا للجميع على المرور
*

----------


## نشمية وافتخر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يسلموووووووو   ع الموضوع الرائع عن أبد  عرووووووس الشمـــــــــــــــال

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور جميعاً

----------

